# MSG?  Good or Bad?



## nicklord1 (Sep 16, 2008)

good or bad


----------



## B'sgirl (Sep 16, 2008)

It is advised that pregnant women avoid it. It's bad for my son because if it's not made in the U.S. it usually contains gluten, which he cannot eat. Other than that I don't know.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2008)

It's a common ingredient in Asian cooking.  In one form or another it's in most processed foods.

A very small percentage of the population has an allergic reaction to it.

It intensifies the flavors of the ingredients in a recipe.

I don;t think there is anything wrong with using it.


----------



## nicklord1 (Sep 16, 2008)

whats the symptoms


----------



## pacanis (Sep 16, 2008)

Sprinkled on dog food, it is supposed to curb coprophagia.
I have not found this to be the case


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2008)

Check this out.   

A couple of decades ago, everyone had this complaint with Chinese restaurants to the point where many stopped using MSG in their cooking.  Subsequent evidence suggests much of the issue was psychosomatic.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2008)

pacanis said:


> sprinkled on dog food, it is supposed to curb coprophagia.
> I have not found this to be the case


 

*i c k !*


----------



## nicklord1 (Sep 16, 2008)

i have prolly had it and am fine with it . It doesnt  harm people that badly right


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2008)

nicklord1 said:


> i have prolly had it and am fine with it . It doesnt harm people that badly right


 

Right


----------



## nicklord1 (Sep 16, 2008)

can you leave it out


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2008)

nicklord1 said:


> can you leave it out


 

Yes.


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm one of the few who reacts to MSG if too much is used in a dish.  I notice that it only happens at a Chinese/Asian restaurant after I partake of a particularly tasty dish.  The thought of MSG does not even occur to me so I don't agree with it being psychosomatic.  I just suddenly get a strong dull throbbing and ache in my head that extends down to my neck and shoulders, and I have a very heavy feeling in my chest.  I also feel very hot all of a sudden so I sweat and my heart palpitates.  I usually have to drink a lot of tea or liquid.  The symptoms go away after fifteen minutes or so.

I was totally against MSG before because of these incidents but after reading about it some more, and discovering that MSG is present in natural sources like mushrooms, seaweed, cheese, etc, I've decided MSG is not necessarily bad at all.  I won't have any qualms using it in small quantities.


----------



## nicklord1 (Sep 16, 2008)

what does it add to a dish. I.e hot and sour soup


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2008)

Chopstix said:


> ...The thought of MSG does not even occur to me so I don't agree with it being psychosomatic....


 

I would never suggest your symptoms, or any reactions at all to MSG, were not real.  That would be totally inappropriate.

In separate posts I stated that a small percentage of the population has a reaction to it.  That was also clearly stated in the link I posted.

In another post, I made the statement that a portion of the reactions to MSG in Chinese restaurants several decades ago appeared to be a psychosomatic one.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2008)

nicklord1 said:


> what does it add to a dish. I.e hot and sour soup


 

As stated earlier, it intensifies the flavors from the other ingredients in a recipe by sensitizing your taste buds.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 16, 2008)

MSG = good in small amounts.

I use it all the time.

MSG and naturally occurring glutimates bring out UMAMI, which is the 5th flavor sensation humans can detect.  Umami = savory.  MSg will enhance the savory flavor of food.


----------



## nicklord1 (Sep 16, 2008)

ok last qu  would you use it


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2008)

nicklord1 said:


> ok last qu would you use it


 

I do use it.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 16, 2008)

There's a big ol thread somewhere here discussing MSG.  IIRC, Goya Sazon and some meat tenderizers have MSG.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 16, 2008)

Personally, for me, it is bad.  It is the only thing I know that gives me a headache.  So I avoid it like the plague.  and I use almost no processed foods.

I also rarely get Chinese takeout from the little places in the neighborhood, because even though they say no, they all use it.

The jury is out on the long-term effects of msg.  Glutamates that are naturally produced by various foods are not the issue.  The chemically created stuff (Ac'cent and assorted brands) are. Follow your own brain.


----------



## GB (Sep 16, 2008)

I think Andy said it perfectly.

Most people do not suffer any ill effect from MSG. Many people think they do, but it is all in their head. There ARE people who truly do suffer from MSG though. i am not saying that does not happen. The media made a huge deal about it though and blew it out of proportion so everyone started thinking they must suffer from it. The mind is an amazing thing and if you tell yourself you get a headache from something then you will actually get a headache.

I love using MSG in my cooking. It is a flavor enhancer just as salt is a flavor enhancer. It is not a necessary ingredient, but it can certainly enhance a bland dish and boost it up a bit.


----------



## nicklord1 (Sep 16, 2008)

me confused lol


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2008)

nicklord1 said:


> me confused lol


 

Nick, buy a small amount of MSG. When you make your hot and sour soup, split the batch in two and put MSG in one.  Do a taste test.

If you like the MSG batch better and don;t get aq headache, you're home free.


----------



## nicklord1 (Sep 16, 2008)

andy the kitchen is now  95 percent complete woo hoo


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2008)

You will have a ball when you can get into it full time.  It's frustrating during the construction but sooo nice when it's all done!


----------



## Calya (Sep 16, 2008)

It is in so many processed foods that it is hard to avoid it sometimes. I don't use it when I cook things from scratch, and have heard conflicting ideas about it. Some say it's bad, some say there is nothing bad about it.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 16, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> It is advised that pregnant women avoid it. It's bad for my son because if it's not made in the U.S. it usually contains gluten, which he cannot eat. Other than that I don't know.


This is one of those misconceptions people have about MSG.  

MSG Safety

I use Accent, an MSG product to tenderize food and have never had a problem.  I think some people think MSG is a problem without truly knowing what might be causing their reaction.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> ...I use Accent, an MSG product to tenderize food and have never had a problem...


 

That's interesting.  I've never heard of the tenderizing effects of MSG.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 16, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> That's interesting.  I've never heard of the tenderizing effects of MSG.


I didn't say MSG, I said Ac'cent, there's additional ingredients, according to my bottle at home, in Ac'cent.  It even says "meat tenderizer" on the bottle ~ or did on the last one.  I just bought a new bottle and haven't looked to see if it's still there.  It used to be their campaign in the 70s.  You can also google Ac'cent Meat Tenderizer and several hits come up.

Here's an interesting link http://www.goaskalice.columbia.edu/2208.html


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2008)

I went to the manufacturer's website and they don't mention tenderizing at all.


----------



## jabbur (Sep 16, 2008)

I use MSG in some things without a problem.  My son works in a Japanese Hibachi restaurant and the new owner stopped using it so I have a large container in my pantry.  It doesn't go in everything but I'll use it in place of salt sometimes if I want the flavor of the dish to come out instead of the salt.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 16, 2008)

MSG isn't a meat tenderizer.  Some meat tenderizers (enzyme-based) add MSG, though.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 16, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I went to the manufacturer's website and they don't mention tenderizing at all.


Did you read the link I posted?  You stated you had never "heard" of it as a tenderizer.  I gave you a link where others had.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah, me too, I like to use some food with my  MSG some times, otherwise it MSG strait, no food adedd. Ok, ok, of course I'm joking. But the last big article I red about it had all kind of information and proof that in fact MSG is not bad for us. I do not specificaly add any, but if some of the seasonings I use has some I have no problem with it.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Did you read the link I posted? You stated you had never "heard" of it as a tenderizer. I gave you a link where others had.


 

I did read your link. However I don't know who Alice is and I believe she is mistaken.

I would, however, believe that the manufacturer of the product would not hesitate to claim MSG's virtues as a meat tenderizer if it actually was effective as one.

Here's a link to a site that promotes MSG.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 16, 2008)

Adoph's is a meat tenderizer.

Accent is aflavor enhancer.


----------



## GB (Sep 16, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> there's additional ingredients, according to my bottle at home, in Ac'cent.


My bottle of Ac'cent lists one ingredient, Monosodium Glutamate.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 16, 2008)

GB said:


> My bottle of Ac'cent lists one ingredient, Monosodium Glutamate.


 
My old bottle did, too. And it was sold with the powdered meat tenderizers, so I always thought it was also a tenderizer.


----------



## ironchef (Sep 16, 2008)

Hmm never heard of Ac'cent before. I use this brand which is found in the Asian foods section of the supermarket. They also make dashi and other products. 

For info regarding MSG and safety/health issues, look here: MSG FAQs - Saftey


----------



## magic823 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm allergic to it. Not a pretty sight. Also its a drug. It works by making your taste bud nerves fire. Food should taste good because it tasts good. Not because of drugs (brownies excludes - just joking).


----------



## GB (Sep 16, 2008)

MSG is not a drug. I am not sure where you are getting your information from, but it is incorrect.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 16, 2008)

GB said:


> MSG is not a drug. I am not sure where you are getting your information from, but it is incorrect.


 
Maybe so..... but back to the brownies.....


----------



## ironchef (Sep 16, 2008)

GB said:


> MSG is not a drug.



Maybe it is if you smoke it.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 16, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I did read your link. However I don't know who Alice is and I believe she is mistaken.
> 
> I would, however, believe that the manufacturer of the product would not hesitate to claim MSG's virtues as a meat tenderizer if it actually was effective as one.
> 
> Here's a link to a site that promotes MSG.


You just aren't getting what I'm saying.  I'm saying BACK IN THE 70'S it was billed as a tenderizer.  You stated you hadn't heard that, I gave you a link to a Columbia University website that indicated it was believed to be one BACK IN THE 60'S and 50'S.  My point was, and still is, that I have heard of it said that way, I gave you a link to a site that had also heard it billed that way.  I never, EVER, said MSG, I said Ac'cent.  A specific product that contains MSG.  Not MSG specifically.  

Advertising of things change over the decades.  Look at cigarettes or booze.  Things change.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 16, 2008)

pacanis said:


> My old bottle did, too. And it was sold with the powdered meat tenderizers, so I always thought it was also a tenderizer.


Thank you pacanis.  My Ac'cent is at the other house (my spices had to make the move, so they are already at the new house).


----------



## GB (Sep 16, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> I never, EVER, said MSG, I said Ac'cent.  A specific product that contains MSG.  Not MSG specifically.


Ac'cent is pure MSG, nothing else added. By saying Ac'cent you are saying MSG specifically.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 16, 2008)

GB said:


> Ac'cent is pure MSG, nothing else added. By saying Ac'cent you are saying MSG specifically.


Sorry, GB's but that's not true.  I was addressing specific advertising and my Ac'cent does list two ingredients.  As I said, it's at the other house so I can't tell you what it is right now, but I will by the weekend.


----------



## GB (Sep 16, 2008)

Interesting Breezy. I am sitting here looking directly at the ingredient list, yet you are telling me that I am wrong even though your bottle is no where near you. 

Here is a photo of what I am looking at. Notice that it even says ingredient (singular) not ingredients (plural).


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> ...I use Accent, an MSG product to tenderize food and have never had a problem...


 

I based my comment on this post of yours where you say you use it as a tenderizer (present tense).

Even the MSG promotion site says specifically it is not a tenderizer.  Being a meat tenderizer is not a negative they would want to hide similar to the effects of smoking that you brought up.


----------



## magic823 (Sep 16, 2008)

GB said:


> MSG is not a drug. I am not sure where you are getting your information from, but it is incorrect.


 

The information comes from my son, who is a biochemist and working on a MD in NM.


----------



## GB (Sep 16, 2008)

Well his definition of drug might be a bit loose.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 17, 2008)

I've used MSG for many, many years and I am still relitively healthy,  I never had any ill effects from it.


----------



## magic823 (Sep 17, 2008)

GB said:


> Well his definition of drug might be a bit loose.


 
Based on how it works, I agree with him. It causes the nerves in your taste buds to fire. Sounds like drug to me.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 17, 2008)

magic823 said:


> Based on how it works, I agree with him. It causes the nerves in your taste buds to fire. Sounds like drug to me.


 
That is a unique way to classify what is or is not a drug. MSG stimulates the taste perception Umami (the 5th taste sensation) through G-protein coupled receptors. So, if you are going to use that as the criteria for what is a drug there are a few problems since Sweet and Bitter are also tastes that are perceived through the GPCRs. Oh, Salty and Sour are perceived through ion channels.

MSG, sodium chloride (salt) and potassium chloride (used as a substitute for salt in sodium restricted diets) are use for their "flavor enhancing" properties. 

But, they are also used as drugs ... MSG is added to IV solutions in treating some forms of encephalopathy (degeneration of brain function primarily secondary to advanced liver disease - hepatic encephalopathy) - and sodium and potassium chlorides are used in treading some cardiac problems - or any other electrolyte disturbances.  

re some other posts:

I believe some people can be sensative to too much MSG - just like some people can't handle too large of a dose of capsaicin.

I do not know of any properties of MSG that would act as a meat tenderizing agent. The fact that Accent is located next to the meat tenderizers, like Adolph's meat tenderizer, doesn't mean any more than the fact that both are usually located with the salt, pepper, and other dried herbs and spices. My dad uses to use both Accent and Adolph/s on steaks - I doubt he would have done that if one would have accomplished both functions.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 17, 2008)

After reading some of the links posted, it does not appear to be a tenderizer, but I certainly perceived it to be one. My bad


----------



## velochic (Sep 17, 2008)

We avoid it because we are sensitive to it.  It's actually very prevalent in most processed foods... which is why we avoid processed and fast foods.  It's considered and excitotoxin.... it can cause heart arrhythmia in otherwise healthy people.  If a person can avoid it, why not?  If food is well prepared, you don't need any excitotoxins to make it taste better.  Let your food taste good on its own merits.

Here's a link to info about MSG's potential danger: MSG: If it's Safe, Why do They Disguise it on Labels? 4/26/05
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 17, 2008)

velochic said:


> Here's a link to info about MSG's potential danger: MSG: If it's Safe, Why do They Disguise it on Labels? 4/26/05


Thanks for that link.  It proves, AT LEAST FOR ME, it can't be that bad for you unless you are highly sensitive.  I know I've consumed a lot of



                  Canned tuna
                  Hot dogs
                  Soy sauce
                  Worcestershire sauce
and been just fine all my life.


----------



## GB (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't think that site "proves" anything. It is just an opinion, not proof.


----------



## magic823 (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm also sensitive to the saltpeter they use in corned beef - it gives me migraines. The trouble is I love corned beef, but I can not longer eat it unless I make it myself.


----------



## GB (Sep 17, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Sorry, GB's but that's not true.  I was addressing specific advertising and my Ac'cent does list two ingredients.  As I said, it's at the other house so I can't tell you what it is right now, but I will by the weekend.



I wrote to the company that makes Ac'cent and asked 





			
				GB said:
			
		

> I see that Ac'cent only lists MSG on the ingredient list. Has it
> ever contained anything else?



Here is the response I received



			
				BGFoods said:
			
		

> The only ingredient in Accent is Monosodium Glutamate.
> It's a flavor enhancer consisting of crystals of monosodium glutamate
> *It has never contained any other ingredients.*


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 17, 2008)

And Pepsi and Coke Zero are just two ingredients, syrup and carbinated water.  My point, for the umpteenth time, is the *MARKETING*.


----------



## ironchef (Sep 17, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> And Pepsi and Coke Zero are just two ingredients, syrup and carbinated water.  My point, for the umpteenth time, is the *MARKETING*.



Umm, Coca-cola Zero lists the following ingredients:

*Ingredients:
Carbonated water, caramel color, phosphoric acid, aspartame, potassium benzoate (to protect taste), natural flavors, potassium citrate, acesulfame potassium, caffeine*

How is that just "syrup and carbonated water"? The FDA regulates that food products must list the ingredients that the product consists of.


----------



## ironchef (Sep 17, 2008)

I predict that this thread is about to become:


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 17, 2008)

in before the lock!...


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 17, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> And Pepsi and Coke Zero are just two ingredients, syrup and carbinated water.  My point, for the umpteenth time, is the *MARKETING*.



you have to make the syrup out of something...


----------



## GB (Sep 17, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> And Pepsi and Coke Zero are just two ingredients, syrup and carbinated water.  My point, for the umpteenth time, is the *MARKETING*.


That may have been one of your points, but you also made it a point to say that there was more than one ingredient in Ac'cent and when I told you I just read my bottle and it only listed one ingredient (MSG) you basically called me a liar.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 17, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Umm, Coca-cola Zero lists the following ingredients:
> 
> *Ingredients:
> Carbonated water, caramel color, phosphoric acid, aspartame, potassium benzoate (to protect taste), natural flavors, potassium citrate, acesulfame potassium, caffeine*
> ...


Those are the syrup ingredients just like worcestershire sauce is basically made with *anchovies* layered in brine, tamarinds in *molasses*, *garlic* in vinegar, chilies, cloves, *shallots*, and sugar but most people consider it just one ingredient.


----------



## ironchef (Sep 17, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Those are the syrup ingredients just like worcestershire sauce is basically made with *anchovies* layered in brine, tamarinds in *molasses*, *garlic* in vinegar, chilies, cloves, *shallots*, and sugar but most people consider it just one ingredient.



Okay, so why does Lea & Perrins list the ingredients on every bottle, and not just print "worcestershire sauce" under ingredients? 

But what's the point of this because you are contradicting your original claim, which was that MSG has more than one ingredient. It doesn't. If it did, they would be required to list it, just like how Lea & Perrins, Heinz, Kraft, Nestle, Coke, Pepsi, etc. etc. etc. has to list all of the ingredients in their products. 

BTW Ac'cent is produced by the Japanese company Aji-nomoto which sells and markets both in the US under both names. They're the same thing. They have one ingrdient. MSG.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 17, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Okay, so why does Lea & Perrins list the ingredients on every bottle, and not just print "worcestershire sauce" under ingredients?
> 
> But what's the point of this because you are contradicting your original claim, which was that MSG has more than one ingredient. It doesn't. If it did, they would be required to list it, just like how Lea & Perrins, Heinz, Kraft, Nestle, Coke, Pepsi, etc. etc. etc. has to list all of the ingredients in their products.
> 
> BTW Ac'cent is produced by the Japanese company Aji-nomoto which sells and markets both in the US under both names. They're the same thing. They have one ingrdient. MSG.


No, my original point was marketing.  And that's not Lea & Perrins' ANYTHING.  I hate that stuff and that's definitely not where I got it.  

My points obviously been missed and I'm done attempting to explain it.  Andy stated he'd never heard of it as a tenderizer and since then I've addressed one thing and one thing only, the marketing aspect.  But, again, the point has been missed so I'm done.  

I use MSG, I like it, it doesn't bother me, that's good enough for me.


----------



## Claire (Sep 18, 2008)

I personally do use it (or ingredients containing it) on occasion.  But, like peanuts and other nut oils, not when I'm entertaining people I don't know well.


----------



## brookspecans (Oct 17, 2008)

*bad*

Gives me headaches?


----------

